

Lang.NEXT 2012 Videos Now Online - justauser
http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-NEXT-2012

======
kruipen
I liked:

[http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-
NEXT-2012/A-M...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-
NEXT-2012/A-Means-to-Many-Ends-10-Years-of-Haskell-at-Galois)

[http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-
NEXT-2012/Ref...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-
NEXT-2012/Reflection-and-Compilers)

[http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-
NEXT-2012/Why...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-
NEXT-2012/Why-and-How-People-Use-R)

[http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-
NEXT-2012/ECM...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-
NEXT-2012/ECMAScript-6)

[http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-
NEXT-2012/Dar...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-
NEXT-2012/Dart-A-Well-Structured-Web-Programming-Language) (no video yet)

[http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-
NEXT-2012/Go-...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-NEXT-2012/Go-
In-Three-Easy-Pieces) (no video yet)

[http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-
NEXT-2012/Thr...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-
NEXT-2012/Three-Unlikely-Successful-Features-of-D) (no video yet)

[http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-
NEXT-2012/-No...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-
NEXT-2012/-Not-Your-Father-s-C-) (no video yet)

------
mahmud
One of the first "industry" conferences on PLT that I actually liked. I would
watch _every_ session of it.

Indeed, the tyranic rule of "OOP" is over. Good riddance!

------
gtani
to help you decide what to watch (this blog didn't garner much karma here (for
another submitter))

<http://bartoszmilewski.com/2012/04/06/lang-next-trip-report/>

